# No Fly Zone Over Manila Int Airport



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA) and Malacañang will be a “no fly zone” for “up to 30 minutes” when US President...

Follow The Story Here
{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------

